# Aquariumplants.com Correction



## cino (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone out there have any experience with Aquariumplant.com's substrate, particularly the soft belly type??????

Thanks in Advance

Cindy


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Cindy,

I am not aware of an Aquariumplants.com substrate that is a "soft belly type??????". Which substrate of you thinking about?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

You might as well use Turface or SMS because it's pretty much similar and cheaper.


----------



## cino (May 1, 2011)

Thank you both for your response. I am not familiar with either SMS or Turface. Where would I find these? I was also thinking about the ADA substrates but that would be incredibly expensive for a large tank.

Yes, aquariumplants.com has come out with a soft belly version of their substrate. I do not believe they have had it very long which is why I was wondering if any of you have had experience with it. 

Thank You Again. Where might I find these two substrates you suggested?


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

AFAIK Turface is the same as SMS, but my post will deal with SMS because that is where i have experience. SMS is the abreviation for Soil Master Select and is retailed by Lesco. It is the same covering that is used on baseball fields. It is an inert substrate with a very high CEC value making it very beneficial in an aquarium. It comes in multiple colors (Black, grey, red) and for a 55lb bag (the only way it's sold AFAIK) is ~$20. All you need to do to get it ready is to rinse it a few times to reduce the dust and then it is good to go on in the tank.

I used this as a cap to my soil in an El Natural setup and had good results for 2 years until i tore it down recently and re-established it with ADA Amazonia.


----------



## cino (May 1, 2011)

Thank you again for your help. It is appreciated and I will have to check it out. 55 pound bags, NO PROBLEM as I would need a few bags. Great Price.

Thanks A lot for the tip


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

My tank is done with turface









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cino (May 1, 2011)

Incredible tank, thanks for sharing. I like the whiter looking substrates. That Turface sounds real interesting.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Have you ever looked into pool filter sand? That's white? inert... I'm not sure what your fish selection is but another choice maybe.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Cindy,

The tank below uses the discontinued Turface Pro League Grey. I have been told that the aquariumplants.com Black Diamond is very similar.

30 Gallon w/Turface Pro League Grey


----------



## verylo (Jun 13, 2010)

Back in the 90's i did alot of research on Turface. Basicly a hard baked clay it absorbs nutrients
readily and releases them to plants easily. I used it back then and after trying a bunch of these
magic substrates i am ready to go back and use it again. Of course my PMDD recipes have changed
over the years.


----------

